# Grub menu is gone, but system boots anyway? [SOLVED]

## sundialsvc4

"Recently," my laptop stopped displaying the grub menu .. and yet, it boots.  (Yes, with grub.)

The initial scrolling-text looks very strange, though.

I tried to fix the problem with: 

```
 grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

 ... which executed uneventfully ... but the problem didn't go away.

Okay, I'm stumped.  I've been using gentoo for a long time now, but this one has me bamfoozled.Last edited by sundialsvc4 on Thu Jul 17, 2008 4:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MotivatedTea

Can you post the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst file and /proc/mounts?

----------

## ant0

I had the same problem. The grub menu screen was all garbled. The reason was that when i upgraded and reinstalled grub my /boot partition was not mounted. As a result /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz was missing. 

Its easy to fix the problem. Mount /boot and emerge grub again.

----------

## sundialsvc4

Like you, I (just) discovered that the "splash.xpm.gz" file was missing, and this was indeed the cause of the problem.

In my case, I simply located a copy, mounted /boot, and copied it to /boot/grub.

I'm somewhat surprised that grub-install (with "/boot" properly mounted...) did not install the bitmap.  I'm sure that "emerge" would have.

I'm also rather surprised that grub put up such a garbled screen when that file was found to be missing.  This is not exactly "graceful" behavior...

----------

## orange_juice

Yup, same issue here solved like a vanilla ice cream after a wonderful dinner!

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

